# What is the speed limiter?



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

What is the speed limiter, i've gone almost like 100 in my car STOCK, and it hasnt like.. cut off or anything.. what does the speed limiter do?


----------



## 200sxpower (Jun 4, 2002)

cuts off fuel at 109mph


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2002)

thats why i cant get over 110. damn safety precautions. how do we get around that?


----------



## Overlooked (Jul 10, 2002)

you need to buy a computer upgrade from Jim Wolf Technology. There around $600 to $650. But it helps your car in so many ways. Worth every penny!!!!!


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

yea, when i get enough money, i will upgrade JWT cams, and ECU at the same time, cause they tune it to what you have.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2002)

just dont have it. guess i will have to settle on 110 as top speed


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

You dont need to get a $600 JWT ecu to get rid of the speed limiter, just find one of these like I did: 

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=2373&highlight=apexi


----------



## Overlooked (Jul 10, 2002)

Yea but the whole computer upgrade makes the car run so much better.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Very true.. Just giving another option.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

I dont know but i remember a moderator saying if you put a "94-96 G20 ecu [it gives you] no [extra] power, but higher redline, and no speed limiter. I dont remember what moderator it was though. This was for the GA16DE engine.


----------



## m14cstud (Jul 15, 2002)

Is the speed limiter different on a 98 SE-R? My car always cuts off at 115 mph or 6000 rpm's in 5th gear.


----------



## Overlooked (Jul 10, 2002)

reving high does you no good without cams


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

No, it was not for a GA16...it was for an se-r....


the guy who asked has an se-r

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=3311




> reving high does you no good without cams


good statement, but not entirely true....it allows you to stay in the gear longer..and drops you into the powerband on teh next shift. On the 1/4 mile track.it allows you to stay in 3rd, instead of having to shift to 4th..which is slower..


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

m14cstud said:


> *Is the speed limiter different on a 98 SE-R? My car always cuts off at 115 mph or 6000 rpm's in 5th gear. *



thats weird cause i have a 97 se-r and mine cuts off at 112 113....had no problem getting up to that speed either


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

From what I have heard most(if not all) Sentra speedos are a lil off(3% i think) This would give you guys the "indicated" 115-120 speed. My Sentra too hits about 115, but that is indicated on the speedo. I have check the speedo against a GPS unit and found that it is off somewhat.


----------



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

You guys have actually taken a Sentra to 109 MPH??? My God, that would scare me to death. I've had my old Probe GT faster than that, and my wifes Mustang way faster than that, but my Sentra gets a little crazy over 85. I've never pushed it past that. Does a suspensioon upgrade really help out that much, or do you all just have death wishes?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

my limit was 100 MPH maybe a lil higher then i couldnt go n-e-faster cuz of CHP , slow drivers , etc


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

97sentragxe said:


> *You guys have actually taken a Sentra to 109 MPH??? My God, that would scare me to death. I've had my old Probe GT faster than that, and my wifes Mustang way faster than that, but my Sentra gets a little crazy over 85. I've never pushed it past that. Does a suspensioon upgrade really help out that much, or do you all just have death wishes? *


FWIW, I could tell a huge difference just with my Sportline springs..Yes it was scary at 109 stock, but now it is bearable(glass smooth road). I can wait until I get rid of my Sportline/OEM damper combo and get some real suspension under my car.


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

137 mph felt like glass with my suspension set up.....

dont ask, I wont tell...


----------



## UnderDog (Jul 14, 2002)

oops


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

and no..I didnt get a ticket...


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Black200SXSER said:


> *and no..I didnt get a ticket... *


haha should have...


----------



## 97PocketRocket (Jul 31, 2002)

Speedo's in general, no matter what car or how expensive or even aftermarket gauges, get really iffy post about 90 mph mainly due to the cars inertia and that silly little spring that controls the needle gets a bit more load as you increase speed, so yeah, it's quite possible that it could read even 150 and you'd still be only doing 100  

Just because you guys started it, I got pulled over once for doing 135 (cop confirmed, rofl) in my old 92 Mazda Protege...I didn't even think that thing would GO that fast...

And no, I didn't get a ticket on that either, just a warning but there was a damn good reason I was going that fast


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2002)

*110 fast???*

110mph isnt anything in my 200sx (stock susp....except strut tower bars, 205/50R15s and a g-load bar).......i could do that all day long.......just run outta room......my 200 is comfy at that speed.....i wanna get rid of that speed limiter and see what physics does to the SR20DE......see where it holds it back.......well thats my 2 cents


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

Ican see a few miles an hour off..but I really dont think that the speedos are THAT off...if they were, the manufactures wouldnt be using them. 

As for seeing at what point the SR20 stops pulling....

I was doing the "estimated" ...lol..137, just shifting into 5th...and it was still pulling.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I can ususlly cruise at 90-100 on the highway (looking out for cops ) but I've pushed about 110 and I was there for a little while flooring it so tat was my limit. I might get one of those apex thingies. I want to kind of run a custom stand alone system that can read off the apex i and use a 6" LCD panel to show like maybe 4 or 5 different gauges (water temp, oil temp, boost meter *when I get a turbo*, etc.) plus the removed speed limiter (of course I'll probably have a JWT ECU when I have a turbo.


----------



## hard_charger (Jun 3, 2002)

*death wish*

got into it on the freeway about a month ago with a civic and an early model accord (i think) at the same time. i didn't start it, honest. i just got a bit peeved (and i was already having one of those days) when the civic cut me off. flipping the overdrive switch off (and my finger), i went after the civic and managed to blow by him when he got stuck in the slow lanes of traffic trying to cut and swerve around traffic. my speedo was reading at about 115 mph then. then the accord (?), which we passed, decided to get in on the action. as i was slowing down to a more sane speed (while the civic continued its struggle with traffic) the accord came tearing up behind me and i decided to floor it again cos the blood was pumping, you know ... with the OD off, pop, back up to 115 mph in not much time at all. hitting the dips and bumps in the freeway at that speed made the car feel *real* jittery. eventually, the traffic thickened and i eased back down to 80 mph or so.

i've heard the speedo is off but i wonder if the limiter could be off as well. who knows? any how, despite the above nonsense, it's dumb to do that kind of shit. i really gotta slow down and check myself. thank god i don't have a fast car...


----------



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

If ya had a fast car, you'd have smoked them, and the accord wouldn't have been able to catch up with you, causing you to go faster... You'd have just been way ahead, and the Accord would have thought damn that guy! And everyone would be happy. Maybe?


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

ok..lets not let this get outta control. this is about the speed limiter, not speeding thru traffic and cutting people off. I will close the thread if it continues. I posted my MPH previously, but there were no other cars around me at the time I did it. Weaving in and out of traffic is stupid. period. lets take it back to topic of the actual speed limiter. 

I may have lead a few off in the wrong direction on this post by stating what MPH I had achieved. Lets stay away from this..I will be the first to digress. I apologize for making the statement.


----------



## hard_charger (Jun 3, 2002)

if you're referring to my post, i wasn't the one weaving and swerving thru traffic (it was the civic and the accord). in fact, i just stayed in my lane pretty much all the way (and i slowed down when i saw traffic starting to thicken and watched them continue to race). i was just trying to make a point about the speedo and the b14's tendency to jounce around at high speeds. besides, i added a disclaimer about speeding. you're right. it's stupid. 

i just wanted to clarify that...

and my question stands: could the limiter be off as well? is it a perfect mechanism? could there be variances depending on where and what year the car was manufactured? Etc., Etc.


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

I read that you werent weaving in and out of traffic..but,you did state you were doing 100+ in this same traffic. Im not slamming you..I just dont want this to turn into a street racing thread.

I am the first to admit, I need to slow down as well....


----------



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

And if you're talking about my post. Sorry, too.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2002)

So how does our speed limiters work, its electric i assume b/c you can get rid of it with a Apexi MultiChecker......and really whyd nissan bother puttin the SR20DE motor in these cars if it tops at the same speed as the GA16DEs??


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

It is electric signal from the ECU....I have a 96 G20 ecu in mine to get rid of it, plus it gives you a 7500 rpm rev limit as opposed to 7100.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Here is how the limiter works: The ECU sees the signal from the VSS(vehicle speed sensor)as a voltage(AC) and a frequency(Hz). This is the same signal that drives the speedo(in a round about way). When the ecu sees a certain frequency/voltage from the VSS which it knows is its limit(109mph) it cuts fuel from the engine. The speedo is very consistant and accurate with respect to what it shows, but from what I have heard there is a "designed" in inaccuracy for saftey reasons. Of course I could be wrong about the "designed" in inaccruacy.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Okay i read the above thread and it got me thinking. By adding bigger or smaller wheels, you also mess with the speedo. I was wondering this may sound stupid but by lowering it does that have anything to do with the speedo?? What about adding weight or losing weight?? Can i do anything to the car, not necessarily messing with but adding certain mods that will cause the speedometer to display incorrect data?? As with all machines and humans, nothing is perfect.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Teknokid said:


> *Okay i read the above thread and it got me thinking. By adding bigger or smaller wheels, you also mess with the speedo. I was wondering this may sound stupid but by lowering it does that have anything to do with the speedo?? What about adding weight or losing weight?? Can i do anything to the car, not necessarily messing with but adding certain mods that will cause the speedometer to display incorrect data?? As with all machines and humans, nothing is perfect. *


Messes with speedo:
Lowering - no
Weight change - no

True nothing is perfect, but a VSS is pretty damn close


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

about the only thing I can think of is large wheels, without the proper plus sizing..like having 225/55/17's ...to make the point..it changes your rotational diameter..and effects the speed.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Yeah bigger wheels does affect it but from what i've seen and heard not much. Like this site, i dont know how accurate it is but you type in the stock tires and then you put in the size of your aftermarket tires and it tells you how off your speedo is. For me it said if my speedo said i was going 60, i was actually doing 59 point something. Not that much off


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

is there a way to tap in to the ECU and have a digital display to show the actual speed? I'm not talking about a $200+ APEXi unit. just a small reciever unit and a small 3 digit LCD screen that you can put anywhere.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2002)

*Apexi Unit*

Whered you buy the Apexi Multichecker?? Is it engine specific like only the GAs can use it?? If not whats the part number from Apexi?? Im looking at getting one but no one around here has them yet.

Thanks


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: Apexi Unit*



Manytoys said:


> *Whered you buy the Apexi Multichecker?? Is it engine specific like only the GAs can use it?? If not whats the part number from Apexi?? Im looking at getting one but no one around here has them yet.
> 
> Thanks *


I got in from a member in the classifieds section here on the board. I can be used on a ton of different Nissans. The member I got it from had it in a SR20 powered car. I belive that they are out of production so you will have to find a used one.


----------

